
Ask HN: What password manager do you use? - 0xb100db1ade
I&#x27;ve long used 1Password--and have loved it--but unfortunately need to stop using it due to the price.<p>In the meantime, I&#x27;ve used pass [1] with a yubikey, which works great, but miss the convenience of using a fingerprint to authenticate.<p>I&#x27;ve heard a lot about Bitwarden. I don&#x27;t love the android app, and I&#x27;d miss the simplicity of pass [1], but maybe I should go with it regardless?<p>What password manager(s) do HN readers use?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;passwordstore.org&#x2F;
======
phren0logy
I keep looking at bitwarden, but because of the value I put on my time not
fiddling with alternatives I've found 1password to continue to be worth the
money.

I really really wish it worked more effectively with the yubikey, though. For
my purposes this is at least 50% the fault of Apple/iOS, but even on android
it's limited.

------
pwg
Password Gorilla

[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

------
craftoman
Dashlane, about 1 year without any problems. Pricing plans may look greedy but
as an ex-Keepass user I find automatic update across all devices really
useful.

------
rgacote
PwSafe (Mac and IOS only)

[https://pwsafe.info/](https://pwsafe.info/)

------
gcb0
Post-it

------
jareds
lastpass

